# Western Perch



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Pulled a six man limit of pretty nice perch before noon on Friday. Lake is clearing up quickly North of A can. Weather looks decent for a few days.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

SWEEEEEEET!! any size to them? Thanks for the report


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll take a stab at the size question...

"A few around 10" but most were 7 to 8 and the occasional 9...but lots and lots of sorting of dinks..."

LOL

Hope I am wrong...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice, at least that gives us a bit of hope for tomorrow.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

BFG is right about the size. I have been working the area about a mile West of B Can for a couple of weeks. Out again today and the size was 7 1/2 to 9 inches. Nothing kept under and none caught over. Lots of sorting but good action.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Not many throwbacks or junk but you need to be farther north.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

how many of those giant 3 in whitebass, and 6 in walleye did you get,,we got out at noon the bite was really on when we got there, 4 person limit by 3:30 we were back at the dock,,what are those little bug looking things they are eating,they don't look like mayfly larva,surprised with the size not much sorting,,


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Got a 6 man limit today but the size was not as good but had some real good fish too. Got some small white bass but no small walleye.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

did not take pictures of the Walleye,the Ladies would not hold them,,they were not proud of there catch,,,,but they got my super fish


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

roger23, the only time they seem to take my picture is when I get a record catch.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Those are nice ones, great to hear about some small Walleye.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL I've seen quite enough of those baby white bass this perch season. They must have had a record hatch that year.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

fished sat 9/11/ 7,30 to 9.30 am, 4 man limit 39.5 lbs at cleaners, 6 rock bass, 2 shead heads, 6 small white bass,
2 miles east of turnaround, 4 over 11 inches, no other junk fish.
blue /pink perch pattern spreaders, triple crappie rigs, and single hook rigs, all fish were 8.5 to 11 inches. seen three 13 inch plus perch come in to cleaners same area.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

rodger without seeing exactly what it is your talking about i am going to assume that those buglike creatures u are refering too are a type of freshwater shrimp. i had the pleasure of fishing with a very seasoned charter boat captain a few years back and all the perch we caught were coughing up gobs of these little brown colored bug like things and he called them freshwater shrimp.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

I would call them freshwater shrimp also. On Sunday we got the 6 person limit of nice 8 to 11 inch perch. Nothing real big today but I will take these fish everyday. Saw some fish from closer to shore and they were MUCH smaller. No trip until Wednesday I will post then.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I also think they are fresh water shrimp..


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Wed. 9-15 We got our 5 man limit of very nice Perch. When the wind died a little the bite slowed but they picked up again late morning.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Reel Bad Habit said:


> Wed. 9-15 We got our 5 man limit of very nice Perch. When the wind died a little the bite slowed but they picked up again late morning.


we also got a 4 person limit Wednesday we did not get out until 12:30 it took until 3:30 also caught a lot of real small White bass only 4 White perch,,we had shiner's,,


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

9-18 The perch fishing just keeps improving. Best box of the year today 8.5 to 11.5 inches lots of throwbacks which we haven't had lately. All told a fun day.


----------



## Eriefeelin (Sep 2, 2005)

Where's the good fishing to be had out west? We tried Gull Shoals and Scott's point and did terrible.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Reel Bad Habit said:


> 9-18 The perch fishing just keeps improving. Best box of the year today 8.5 to 11.5 inches lots of throwbacks which we haven't had lately. All told a fun day.


Same here. Got a late start due to the minnow shortage. Happy Hooker got a truck in and we were finally fishing around 9:45. 27.5 lbs. Just shy of a 4 man ticket but ran out of time and minnows. Took my grandson and he had a blast.

EDIT: Ran into a couple of those small white bass Roger left behind


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Fishing on Sunday with 1st time Perchers. Got a 6 person limit of very good perch before noon. Very bumpy early with a slow bite then it started to calm a little and here come the fish. The fish we are on are exceptional fish right now. Good luck, Dick.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Four man limit of nice Perch in about 3 hours on Monday.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

we took 5 hours to get a 3 man limit,,,a lot of white bass and a few small walleye,,at 1 Pm we hit a school of 9's and 10's filled out fast,,we had a guy that could not get the hang of the lite bite,,only 2 sheep and 2 white perch.. a little rough for my liking in a smaller boat,,,


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanx to kagee and Dick.A great time Sat.Thanks Dick for the spot.


----------



## Cloud9 (Jun 11, 2008)

We have been getting quite a few small walleye during our perch fishing in the western basin. 

Not sure if the number caught is high across the board, but I hope that is good sign for future fishing. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

1.5 Mi NE of B ,,3 person limit in 2 hrs mostly 8- 10 a lot of doubles makes up for yesterday lake lay ed down pretty much about noon,,only counted 6 boats out,,,same place as yesterday, Happy Hooker had plenty of shiners,,Dave said Perch were on fire down East,,I will be there tomorrow,weather permitting,,


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Two man limit Wednesday morning fish were smaller today with lots of throwbacks. All fish 8-10 inches. Still a good day.


----------



## Cavdoc (Jan 21, 2010)

We fished yesterday in the Areas of A, B and north of Little Pick. Slow with not any consistent size, better catching with perch jig than spreaders. Great day to be out with my dad and brother, few fishermen around for some reason.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the report i hope to get there in the next week or so


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

You pretty much have to find your own fish,,,not big packs of boats like in the old days,,many days we have been the only boat in a area even on good days maybe 4 or 5 bouts out in the prime areas


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Sunday was breezy in the morning then laid flat as the day progressed. Slow bite early and for the 1st time since I started this thread I had to move to find fish, I just think the high winds scattered them, but we stuck it out and finished with 210 good fish for the day.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

9-29-10 First bait in the water at 8:00 am finished at 12:00 six man limit of excellent size perch mostly 9 to 11 inches. This is very good fishing right now.Will be there again tomorrow.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Had a good bite out there this pm but size was down from your catch. Picked up some as the PM went on.


----------



## mike8mm (Sep 11, 2010)

where did you go out of? and how far out and what fow?


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

I am out of Fenwick and fishing north of West Sister in 28 FOW.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

9-30-10 Much slower bite today but still boxed 180 for the day but the size was smaller.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

A rainy Saturday morning produced a nice 2 man limit. Man it was cold and wet but it only took 2 hours.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Were you still fishing north of the island saturday?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

At least someone limited. We were on the waterfox out of the wharf and nobody even came close to limiting. Captain didn't even move to try to find another spot.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, Still North of the island. I think this is my last week. I want to get the boat out before the water drops to much.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Lotta water today dick LOL

Ps averagejoe that's the difference between captains


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

we had some of our best Perch fishing was in October and the first 2 weeks of November,,,when we pulled the boat there was plenty of water and the ramp was not crowded,,one year we did have to go to Port Clinton,, because of low water,, the next day there was plenty of water,,,low water makes ramping a inboard suck sometimes,,a few years we bent a rudder on a 28 ft Baha at the ramp at Green Cove ,,because of stupidity,,,,they had the only ice free ramp at the time,,,


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

I pulled my 2nd boat on Friday and it was just scraping the rudder as I pulled it. My deer hunting will be starting soon.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Oct 8 Four Man limit in 3.5 hours very nice fish for being right after the blow Weekend looks good.


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

was you backout by west sister


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

It was pretty good this morning,,but nothing big,,mostly 7 1/2 to 8 1/2,, 4 person limit in about 2 hours,,we did not dress for the weather a little colder than we expected,,,


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

ohiocarpenter said:


> was you backout by west sister


Yes sir. Same place. Not up and down but still fun.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been fishing the shipping channel about 100 yards East of the big green and white bouy. Catching several nice fish with a personal best 14 3/4". Also fishing a little North of West Sister with good results. Today I fished North of West Sister, but had to pick and choose due to a bunch of smaller fish. The fish didn't seem to be schooled up as much today. The smaller fish in the picture was a nice fish, but not compared to the jumbo. I thought I hooked a sheepshead or walleye when I was reeling it in.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice fish. As I said they weren't as big today but still good fish. Biggest just over 12.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

We fished same area 10-130 for our 60 fish. Size was not that good and we had constant action with lots of 7 in throwbacks. Only a few nice ones over 10.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

We were out there too by Lskater. Two huge packs yesterday just north of West Sister. We picked up 3 plus tickets for 4 guys from about 9:30 to 2:30 Shut off about 1 or we would have filled our fourth ticket. Ours were decent but not huge, although not a lot of throwbacks either. Bite would come and go, but was good enough that I didn't want to move in search of something better when a lot of guys were complaining on the radio how slow it was. We were on south end of pack and think we would have found a little cleaner water if had run a little further north.

One thing that worked for me yesterday. I was fishing two poles and always missing bite on the second one, so finally gave second one up. I just threw it out, left the bail open and let it lay on the bottom with slack line for 10-15 minutes. Several times when I checked it, I then pulled up a double.

After all the wind, what a beautiful day it was to be out there....


----------



## 926bill (Aug 15, 2009)

Now that's what I call a perch!


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

10- 9 About the same as Friday lake is calm right now.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

same for us,,


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

10-10 Much better bite early today while the breeze blew. Size was still not what we had before the blow. 8 person limit in 4.5 hours. Had 5 11-12 year old boys.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

We got our 120 in about 3 1/2 hrs in the same area. Moved 3 times and size and count was definately best in 3rd spot. Got 90 there in less than 2 hrs. they were just slowing down a bit when we finished up. 30 lbs thanks to below average size in 1st 2 spots. Great Day to fish!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

10/9 18lbs from 4 of us. Not as good as before. Water went flat and so did the bite.

I wanted to personally thank Capt. Dick for starting this thread and sharing the "hot spot" with us. The word was definitely out there Saturday. You could walk across the boats. Must have been several hundred across the area.

I did run across one... REEL BAD HABIT.









Thanks again Capt. Dick, stand up guys like you make this forum work. It also proves there is good fishing on our side of the lake too.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been fishing that area for perch for about 20 years now and usually there are a few boats out there but I've never seen the boat traffic in October that I've seen this Friday and Sunday, Word has definately gotten out. Didn't see Real Bad Habit out there but he couldn't have been too far south of me from KaGees pic. Looked like every charter on the west side was out there today. I agree with Keith, Capt. Dick is one of the good guys. Bite should be moving in toward shore before too long.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. You don't know how much you help me throughout the season. And I really appreciate it. Thanks, Dick


----------



## Dutchlund (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to Capt. Dick for his help and getting us on the perch.

Haven't fished Erie for perch before, but had two nice days Saturday and Sunday with a few hundred of my newest friends....I've never seen so many boats in one spot on Erie. It looked like the Trenton Channel in April!

Picked up 4 tickets on Saturday in 3 hrs, size averaged about 8-9 inches, with a few up to 12. On Sunday could only fish until 10, but got 60 or so in our first hour (7:30-8:30) then things shut right down for us.

But thanks again to Capt. Dick!!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

What great weather for the weekend
Out of turtle creek 
Got up on the lake for a couple of hours on Friday decided to fish Niagara slow 26 fish
Saturday fished 1 mi north of the pack at west sister 28 fow dropped the anchor 1 time 5 man limit 150 40# decent average 
Sunday same spot 2 man limit 60 fish 28# 
Was checked by ODNR as we came both Friday and Saturday as you come in at turtle point marina good guys good to know they're out there doing what they're there to do 
George


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Monday 10-11 Lake was very flat today and so was the fishing. Got a 5 man limit but quality was not very good. Hope we have more breeze tomorrow.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Started out near Reel Bad Habit north of West Sister. Off and on but spotty, so moved a mile or two north. Ended with our 3 man ticket @ 22 pounds. Not great, and we had to work, but picked up some nice size fish as day went on. Bite was so light you had to just guess they were there. On the bright side, what a nice, balmy, calm and beautiful day. Not to hot. Not to cold. Not too sunny. What a pleasant day to be out there and sure beat working!


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

To reel bad habit. I was right by you on Mon. that spot has been good for me the last few weeks but it was slow and small on Mon. When I got back to the dock my neighbors had been east of that pack to the north of us and were doing up and down fishing with good size fish.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Today was my last trip of the season. The fishing was much better today with a chop on the water. The size was much much better. Nice day on the lake.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Reel Bad Habit said:


> Today was my last trip of the season. The fishing was much better today with a chop on the water. The size was much much better. Nice day on the lake.


Thanks for the reports, I will miss the daily updates. I hope to remain in till 2nd week of Nov. Have a nice off season, see you in the spring. Terry


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Reel Bad Habit
Thanks for all the reports this year enjoy your information reports
Hopefully next year I can take time to come over and meet you we usually dock right across the canal form you
Rumor has it there was a decent walleye bite right out from the canal on saturday and did notice a few nice ones at the cleanining station
Have a great off season 
George


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am already thinking about jig season. See you in the Spring.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Fished same area this afternoon ahead of approaching front. Got our 60 in a little over 2 hrs.Had to sort thru quite a few as bite was constant. Beautiful day.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

lskater said:


> Fished same area this afternoon ahead of approaching front. Got our 60 in a little over 2 hrs.Had to sort thru quite a few as bite was constant. Beautiful day.


Gosh Terry, glad you got them! Had a guy call me last night and invited me to go with him today. Had to tell him, _"Gee I would really like to go but, I am looking forward so much to getting a root canal instead on Thursday afternoon..."_

What a day to have to pass. As I sat in that dentist chair it got worse. His office overlooked a large quarry turned into a lake, and I had to lay there looking out over the beautiful blue water as he drilled on me and ran that rasp up and down.....all the while me thinking of what I was missing on the lake....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm Jealous Terry, Jealous.


----------

